# Pics of London asa shoot



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Me shooting the long distance shot...


----------



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

*Great Pictures!!!*

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

No Problem! I had a blast, I didn't get to take as many pictures as I wanted to. I was too busy shooting :wink:


----------



## s.rob (Jan 17, 2007)

*Asa Pics*

Great pictures and congrats on your shooting great job..
S.ROB


----------



## Dan Turner (Mar 13, 2005)

*Great job*

Hey Matt Congrats on 2nd in Open Cs That is what I shot in had a blast. See u in Columbus...


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks for the pics and nice shootin' !


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

I would post some, but i can't get all the "MUD"out of my camera, or my clothes, or my shoes. :chortle: And i'am still feeling a little clostrophobic, too many peolpe on line. :fear: If you where on G range, or the Simm's course Saturday, you'll understand. :wink:


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

We didn't have any problems with mud...the slopes were steep enough that the rain ran right off! :wink: Here are a coupla pics from I/J ranges. This was my wife's first 3D tournament where she actually turned in a card (she had only been on a range twice before that). She managed 20th in Women's Hunter...I couldn't be more proud of her. She shot with a wonderful group of ladies that made her feel right at home from the start, which I believe helped her shake the newbie jitters. Hopefully Metropolis will be just as much fun.


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome pics!!!!!! Looks like a blast!!!!! Everyone keep them comin!!!!!


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

Man.... it sure looks like a massive amount of weight is hanging off the left side of Chance's and Dan's bows.

I would like to pick them up and see how that feels.

I think my shrewd would snap if I loaded it that much J/K


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

I have several pics. I just have PC problems right now . I am hoping to get them up soon.


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*my pics*

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG1268.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG1270.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG1271.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG1272.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG1277.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG1278.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG1280.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG1281.jpg

sorry i don't know how to post any other way

Laura


----------



## Dan Turner (Mar 13, 2005)

*Thats ok*

Thats ok Archeryis4girls we like looking anyway...............


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah G/H ranges were REALLY muddy.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

archeryis4girlz said:


> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG1268.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about this?


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*hey*

Thanks!!!! That's much better!!!

Laura


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice pics, thanks. You didn't get a pic of me but you did get my FJ


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Great pic's at least we did not wet


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Shoulder Surgery kept me at home and all of the great pictures are appreciated very much. Keep up the good work!​


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Here are what few pictures i did get to take. 
Up first here is my real good friend from Bloomington, In. Jason Meyer, he took 9th place, i believe it was in open C. 
Next shooters at the Simm's tent trying to stay cool. 
Then there's my new found friend and poster of this thread, Big Dan Turner.
Next we have a picture of the Long Distance shoot and the Big Bison.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

And finally, The Beautiful Lady Laura, standing out in a crowd.
And the main facility.
Thats all i was able to get.


----------



## Dan Turner (Mar 13, 2005)

*Good looking*

Who is that good looking person at the target bags with the titleist hat on? hahahahaha


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Dan Turner said:


> Who is that good looking person at the target bags with the titleist hat on? hahahahaha


Some wayward golfer?:darkbeer:Looks like your bow has changed a little from when we shot Augusta  I won't make Metropolis but hope to see you in Columbus.


----------



## Dan Turner (Mar 13, 2005)

*Bow Change*

Hey Redfish, good to hear from you, I decided to move up and shoot a scope with a 4x lens I seem to shoot it a lot better than fixed pins, plus i fill more comfortable shooting a scope now. When are you moving up to join me? I know you would do great in open Cs. Talk to ya later....


----------

